# Found 2 Kittens In Back Garden Going To Keep Them But there a Bit Aggressive Plz Help



## Juvenile (May 18, 2011)

found 2 kittens in back garden going to keep them but there a bit aggressive could anyone please help me? there about 6 weeks old,there mother was there but has now been gone for days


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Juvenile said:


> found 2 kittens in back garden going to keep them but there a bit aggressive could anyone please help me? there about 6 weeks old,there mother was there but has now been gone for days


Did you mess with them before mum went?


----------



## Juvenile (May 18, 2011)

No never touched them because cat protection told me not to,they was pointless to tell you truth because they was coming to get the kittens {there was 3 to begin with} and sort the mother out aftr i phoned them time after time and got fobed off


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Naturally they wont be at all socialised, and theyll be acting like mum (i assume a feral or stray)

I would try to get them into a shelter (RSPCA or CPL) as they will be able to give them the care they need, socialise and rehome them.


----------



## Juvenile (May 18, 2011)

I wold like to keep them dont you think they will socialise? eating normal,drinking just a bit funny whenyou go near them hiss n stuff


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Juvenile said:


> I wold like to keep them dont you think they will socialise? eating normal,drinking just a bit funny whenyou go near them hiss n stuff


Well I am sure you can ask them to care for them for a while and then let you have them back (a donation would of course be nice). They are too young to be away from their mum at the moment.

What are they eating and drinking?


----------



## Juvenile (May 18, 2011)

kitten milk and kitten food


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Well my personal opinion would be to get them some care and socialisation at a shelter for another 4-6 weeks.

Ferals are not easy to socialise, and by the sounds of it theyve had 6 weeks of learning from mum. Hissing is a sign of fear.

I think it is in the best interest of the kitten to hand them over to someone who is experienced in their care, or even a suckling mum who would help them a little to get them through the important next stages.


----------



## Juvenile (May 18, 2011)

CPL was waste of time keep fobbin me off even tho I told them I was going away on holiday soon and no would be here for them {


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Have you managed to catch the kittens and bring them into the house or somewhere safe so that they can be fed and looked after.If you are not confident in rearing/handling semi feral kittens then it would probably be better to get professional help.That doesnt need to mean that you couldnt give them a home later.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Juvenile said:


> CPL was waste of time keep fobbin me off even tho I told them I was going away on holiday soon and no would be here for them {


All the more reason to get them into somewhere (RSPCA, many other cat shelters in your area I am sure other than CPL)

If you are going away soon you cannot care for them.

Sorry but they really need specialist care. I am fairly experienced in kittens and I wouldnt want to take on a feral 6 week old pair. It is not fair on the kittens. If you hand them over you are more likely to get back 2 well adjusted lovely kittens. So its good for you as well.


----------



## Juvenile (May 18, 2011)

buffie said:


> Have you managed to catch the kittens and bring them into the house or somewhere safe so that they can be fed and looked after.If you are not confident in rearing/handling semi feral kittens then it would probably be better to get professional help.That doesnt need to mean that you couldnt give them a home later.


I bought a pet play pen from internet and the both of them are in there at moment


----------



## Juvenile (May 18, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> All the more reason to get them into somewhere (RSPCA, many other cat shelters in your area I am sure other than CPL)
> 
> If you are going away soon you cannot care for them.
> 
> Sorry but they really need specialist care. I am fairly experienced in kittens and I wouldnt want to take on a feral 6 week old pair. It is not fair on the kittens. If you hand them over you are more likely to get back 2 well adjusted lovely kittens. So its good for you as well.


if i take them to rspca will they take them in straight away or will i have to phone first,


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Juvenile said:


> if i take them to rspca will they take them in straight away or will i have to phone first,


I would just take them. If you take them, theyll take them. If you phone, they might make an excuse... I might be naughty though.


----------



## Juvenile (May 18, 2011)

thanks for you help mate


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Taming Feral Kittens

Feral kittens _can_ make lovely pets, but you will need time and patience. I don't know enough about your local cat rescues to know whether they would be either willing or able to take these two on and care for them. It would be lovely to think that a local rescue would take them from you, spend a couple of months intensively re-habilitating the two kittens then return them to you in exchange for a small donation....but I don't think that is a realistic expectation.
Funnily enough, the younger the kittens, the better your chances of taming them easily...and also feral kittens do tend to bond strongly with one person but often remain timid and fearful of outsiders all their lives.
You have them in a playpen inside and they are eating/drinking well so I think things are looking positive.
Please keep posting and let us know how things go.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Where abouts are you op? I have experience in taming several ferals, one of which is still part of my gang and no one can really believe she was feral now, they should actually be fairly easy due to their age but it also depends on personality of the kittens themselves.

If you can get them to me (Im in burton on trent), I'd be happy to look after them for a few weeks while your on holiday and hopefully by then you should see a big difference in them and will give you advice on how to carry on when getting them back x


----------

